# Running solar wires through the roof



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

A while back I saw a really neat hard plastic boot that was for running solar wires through the roof 
I forget what it was called or where I saw it. (nuts) It looked sort of like a small vent with two places
to hook up the wires. Has anyone seen these or know where to order one?

I found what I was looking for if you are putting panels on your roof here is some
food for thought


----------

